# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Apreciados 
Tenemos: *YUCA BLANCA y ALMIDON*  
- Necesitamos cerrar contrato con empresa con quien nos comprometemos proveerle por largo tiempo bajo un contrato serio. Consultar por precios. 
Contactarse con: 
Fernando Zegarra Torres
Z&T NATURAL PERU SAC  fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
Phone: (61) 579062 Cel.: 96103644 
RPM: *696 6195 
Skype: ferdyzeg1Temas similares: Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion PARA LA VENTA: AJONJOLÍ, YUCA, MAIZ AMARILLO, UÑA DE GATO... VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion Necesito quien me pueda proveer de paprika

----------


## Rhandy Ll.

Estimado Fernando. 
Por favor, podrías enviarme una cotización de los plátanos puesto en Lima. Gracias. 
Saludos cordiales. 
Rhandy. rhandy.llontop@yahoo.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando, un contacto me pidió si le conseguía una buena cantidad de descarte de plátano cavendish y bellaco para producción de harina. Me avisas si te interesaría para ver el tema de precios y muestras para el cliente. 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

Fernando: 
Actualmente cuentas con stok de yuca y de platanos, te dejo mi correo para que envies precios y cantidades mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.com 
Saludos.

----------

